# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  باز هم بحث معدل !!

## roshana

*کنکور به شیوه فعلی فقط سال آینده تحصیلی برگزار می شود. یعنی تابستان 93. اما از تابستان 1394 قرار است کنکور به شیوه جدید و نوین برگزار شود و طی آن آزمونی برگزار خواهد شد اما این آزمون تاثیر چندانی در اغلب رشته ها ندارد و معدل دوره دبیرستان تاثیر فراوانی در پذیرش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه ها خواهد شد. به عبارت بهتر مجلسی ها تصویب کردند که آخرین کنکور به شیوه فعلی سال 93 برگزار می‌شود و از سال 94 به تدریج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی افزایش یابد.

منبع : تبیان 

الان ینی چی؟ ما چیکار کنیم؟
این که نوشته کنکور تاثیر چندانی نخواهد داد یعنی ما که معدلمون 
پایینه باید با همه چی خدافظی کنیم؟؟*

----------


## sara1375

من زیاد مطمئن نیستم
ولی بعید میدونم کنکور برای رشته های پرطرفدار ریاضی تجربی انسانی برداشته بشه
فقط برای رشته هایی که متقاضی کمی دارن...

----------


## nahid

این موضوع واسه تابستون گذشته به همین موقع بوده.این قانون وقتی اجرا میشه که امتحان دوم و سوم دبیرستان هم نهایی بشه.

----------


## depp

ای بابا این معدل پدر مارو درآورد :Yahoo (77): . منم امسال کنکور 93 دادم حدود رتبم با درصدایی که زدم 1500 تا 2000 هست اما معدلم کمه. هیچی هم معلوم نیست. الان به خاطر این 25 درصد میخوان بدبختم کنن.  :Yahoo (110): 

یکی میگه 1000 تا رتب رو میاره پایین یکی میگه 2000 تا. 

کنکورم امکان نداره حذف بشه. چون چند هزار نفر هستن که معدلشون 20 یا 19/99 اونوقت همه باید برن شریف؟

----------


## nahid

بنظر من معدل واسه پزشکی مزشکی تاثیر نداره.نگران نباش

----------


## sara1375

> ای بابا این معدل پدر مارو درآورد. منم امسال کنکور 93 دادم حدود رتبم با درصدایی که زدم 1500 تا 2000 هست اما معدلم کمه. هیچی هم معلوم نیست. الان به خاطر این 25 درصد میخوان بدبختم کنن. 
> 
> یکی میگه 1000 تا رتب رو میاره پایین یکی میگه 2000 تا. 
> 
> کنکورم امکان نداره حذف بشه. چون چند هزار نفر هستن که معدلشون 20 یا 19/99 اونوقت همه باید برن شریف؟


اونایی که گفتن 100 یا 2000 میاره پایین حرف مفت زدن.
امسال اولین سالیه که تاثیر مستقیم شده.هیچکس نمیدونه قراره چی بشه.
رتبه پایین نمیاره
تو پذیرش دانشگاه ها ملاک برتریه

----------


## Alfredo

*کنکور نه تنها حذف نمیشه..بلکه برای رشته های پرطرفدار هم ملاک اصلی آزمونه.این عین صحبت های دکتر فرجی دانا وزیر علوم هستش*

----------


## roshana

> *کنکور نه تنها حذف نمیشه..بلکه برای رشته های پرطرفدار هم ملاک اصلی آزمونه.این عین صحبت های دکتر فرجی دانا وزیر علوم هستش*



روزی یه حرف میزنن  :Yahoo (77): 
ولی اگه برای پزشکی و هم رده های اون هم اعمال بشه ینی بدبختیم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بنظر من معدل واسه پزشکی مزشکی تاثیر نداره.نگران نباش



مشاورم میگه تاثیرش به اندازه ی یک درس عمومیه
ولی فک کنم امسال فرق داشته باشه

----------


## amirh7

برای این که بفهمیم معدل چقدر میتونه تو کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه باید حدود سه هفته دیگه صبر کنیم و ببینیم معدل چقدر رتبه های بچه های کنکور 93 را جابه جا کرده

----------


## Alfredo

> روزی یه حرف میزنن 
> ولی اگه برای پزشکی و هم رده های اون هم اعمال بشه ینی بدبختیم


*این ها از همون اول گفتن که 85 درصد ظرفیت ها باید از طریق سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو پذیرش کنه...اشکال اونجایی پیش اومد که یه عده به جای سوابق فکر کردن معدل تاثیرش 85 میشه.در حالی که ویر علوم و ریئس سنجش همون اول هم گفتن که 85 درصد ظرفیت ها که شامل رشته های کم طرفدار و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی..  میشه باید از طریق سوابق پذیرش داشته باشن و برای 15 درصد پرطرفدار یعنی رشته های پرطرفدار روزانه و شبانه ما کماکان کنکور با میزات تاثیر نه چندان زیاد معدل رو خواهیم داشت*

----------


## roshana

> برای این که بفهمیم معدل چقدر میتونه تو کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه باید حدود سه هفته دیگه صبر کنیم و ببینیم معدل چقدر رتبه های بچه های کنکور 93 را جابه جا کرده



93 به اندازه ی 94 اثر نداره (ینی مثلا)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *این ها از همون اول گفتن که 85 درصد ظرفیت ها باید از طریق سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو پذیرش کنه...اشکال اونجایی پیش اومد که یه عده به جای سوابق فکر کردن معدل تاثیرش 85 میشه.در حالی که ویر علوم و ریئس سنجش همون اول هم گفتن که 85 درصد ظرفیت ها که شامل رشته های کم طرفدار و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی..  میشه باید از طریق سوابق پذیرش داشته باشن و برای 15 درصد پرطرفدار یعنی رشته های پرطرفدار روزانه و شبانه ما کماکان کنکور با میزات تاثیر نه چندان زیاد معدل رو خواهیم داشت*



ابشالا که همینطوری باشه....من که دارم برای دندون میخونم کاری ندارم قراره چی بشه....

----------


## Alfredo

*صبر کنین ببینین من رتبم چند میشه d:..اگه من نتونستم بیارم هرکسی  معدلش زیر 18 شده دیگه تلاش نکنه.اگه من آوردم تلاش کنین*

----------


## sara1375

شما فعلا برو درس بخون.
دو هفته قبل کنکور نگران این موضوع باش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *صبر کنین ببینین من رتبم چند میشه d:..اگه من نتونستم بیارم هرکسی  معدلش زیر 18 شده دیگه تلاش نکنه.اگه من آوردم تلاش کنین*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *صبر کنین ببینین من رتبم چند میشه D:..اگه من نتونستم بیارم هرکسی  معدلش زیر 18 شده دیگه تلاش نکنه.اگه من آوردم تلاش کنین*


معدلت چند بود؟

----------


## roshana

[QUOTE=pimimessi;206210]*صبر کنین ببینین من رتبم چند میشه d:..اگه من نتونستم بیارم هرکسی  معدلش زیر 18 شده دیگه تلاش نکنه.اگه من آوردم تلاش کنین*



من بیچاره....من واقعا معدلم زیر 19 نیومده بود اما نهایی شد 15.89
یه جورایی تخریب شدم

----------


## Alfredo

> شما فعلا برو درس بخون.
> دو هفته قبل کنکور نگران این موضوع باش
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> معدلت چند بود؟


*من معدلم 16 شده..البته این 16 به خاطر ادبیات و زبان فارسی 13 و عربی 12 و جبر و هندسه و حسابان 16  شده این.زبان و دینی و شیمی 18..فیزیک 17
من تخمین رتبم600 شده..اگه با تخمین رتبه 600 منطقه 2 به خاطر معدل نیارم  پس عملا معدل پایین ها باید برن بمیرن.سنجش اطلاعیه بده بگه زیر 18 ها شرکت نکنن*

----------


## sara1375

> *من معدلم 16 شده..البته این 16 به خاطر ادبیات و زبان فارسی 13 و عربی 12 و جبر و هندسه و حسابان 16  شده این.زبان و دینی و شیمی 18..فیزیک 17
> من تخمین رتبم600 شده..اگه با تخمین رتبه 600 منطقه 2 به خاطر معدل نیارم  پس عملا معدل پایین ها باید برن بمیرن.سنجش اطلاعیه بده بگه زیر 18 ها شرکت نکنن*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> *من معدلم 16 شده..البته این 16 به خاطر ادبیات و زبان فارسی 13 و عربی 12 و جبر و هندسه و حسابان 16  شده این.زبان و دینی و شیمی 18..فیزیک 17
> من تخمین رتبم600 شده..اگه با تخمین رتبه 600 منطقه 2 به خاطر معدل نیارم  پس عملا معدل پایین ها باید برن بمیرن.سنجش اطلاعیه بده بگه زیر 18 ها شرکت نکنن*


فکر نمیکنم روی رتبه تاثیری داشته باشه.
یعنی مثلا معدل 18 رتبه ش 100 تا بیاد پایین.
اینجوری نیست.600 منطقه رو میاری

----------


## Alfredo

[QUOTE=roshana;206213]


> *صبر کنین ببینین من رتبم چند میشه d:..اگه من نتونستم بیارم هرکسی  معدلش زیر 18 شده دیگه تلاش نکنه.اگه من آوردم تلاش کنین*
> 
> 
> 
> من بیچاره....من واقعا معدلم زیر 19 نیومده بود اما نهایی شد 15.89
> یه جورایی تخریب شدم


*معدل شما عین معدل منه..اگه من بیارم شما هم میاری* 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> فکر نمیکنم روی رتبه تاثیری داشته باشه.
> یعنی مثلا معدل 18 رتبه ش 100 تا بیاد پایین.
> اینجوری نیست.600 منطقه رو میاری


*600 که اصلا امکانش نیست..تاثیر منفی حداقل کاری می کنه رتبه بره بین 1000 تا 1500.که اینش اصلا مهم نیست برام..تنها نگرانیم اینه که بیشتر از این کم کنه.چون همونطور که خودتونم می دونین سال اوله تاثیر منفی هستش و کسی نمی دونه چقدر کم می کنه*

----------


## roshana

[QUOTE=pimimessi;206216]


> *معدل شما عین معدل منه..اگه من بیارم شما هم میاری*



من یه مرغ دارم اگ قبول نشدید بریم بچرونیمش !!:yahoo (4):
اخه من 94 کنکور دارم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

از 600 میاد 1000 تا 1500؟؟
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Alfredo

[QUOTE=roshana;206218]


> من یه مرغ دارم اگ قبول نشدید بریم بچرونیمش !!:yahoo (4):
> اخه من 94 کنکور دارم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> از 600 میاد 1000 تا 1500؟؟


*خخخخخ..خداییش خیلی نامردیه اگه به خاطر معدل قبول نشم و نشین..شما فعلا درس رو بخونین..اگه من قبول نشم شما باید 1 بشین تا قبول شین
به نظر من آره..من درصد های کارنامه کنکور رو گرفتم تو تخمین رتبه زدم..خب کانون تخمین رتبه رو بدون معدل انجام میده.1000 تا ختلاف بوده که احتمال میدم تاثیر + معدل باعثش شده.وقتی معدل می تونه 1000 تا بکشه جلو چرا نتونه 1000 تا بکشه عقب؟ با توجه به اینکه رتبه های پایین تر هم می تونن 1000 تا بیان جلو؟ البته اینا همه حدسه خودمه و منطق علمی پشتش نیست.ایشالله که من اشتباه می کنم*

----------


## sara1375

[QUOTE=pimimessi;206216]


> *معدل شما عین معدل منه..اگه من بیارم شما هم میاری* 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *600 که اصلا امکانش نیست..تاثیر منفی حداقل کاری می کنه رتبه بره بین 1000 تا 1500.که اینش اصلا مهم نیست برام..تنها نگرانیم اینه که بیشتر از این کم کنه.چون همونطور که خودتونم می دونین سال اوله تاثیر منفی هستش و کسی نمی دونه چقدر کم می کنه*


به هر حال سال اوله و هیچکس از جزئیاتش خبر نداره.
من حرفم یه چیز دیگست میگم رتبه همون 600 بشه بعد توی پذیرش دانشگاه ملاک برتری باشه.
یعنی افرادی که رتبه شون تقریبا تو یه رده هستن و یه دانشگاه انتخاب کردن بر اساس معدل پذیرش میشن.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

[QUOTE=pimimessi;206219]


> *خخخخخ..خداییش خیلی نامردیه اگه به خاطر معدل قبول نشم و نشین..شما فعلا درس رو بخونین..اگه من قبول نشم شما باید 1 بشین تا قبول شین*


خو حالا اینقدر تو دلشو خالی نکن.

----------


## roshana

الان خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت؟؟
خو من چ خاکی بریزم بر سرمممممممممم
امتحان نهاییا رو یه مشت بلانسبت تصحیح کردن 
بعدشم این که تو بعضی جاها تقلب شده بود
هی هم میگن عدالت (با فتحه روی ع :yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alfredo

[QUOTE=sara1375;206220][QUOTE=pimimessi;206216]

به هر حال سال اوله و هیچکس از جزئیاتش خبر نداره.
من حرفم یه چیز دیگست میگم رتبه همون 600 بشه بعد توی پذیرش دانشگاه ملاک برتری باشه.
یعنی افرادی که رتبه شون تقریبا تو یه رده هستن و یه دانشگاه انتخاب کردن بر اساس معدل پذیرش میشن.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خو حالا اینقدر تو دلشو خالی نکن.


*اوه..اره..ببخشید..من قصدنداشتم به ایشون استرس وارد کنم..بازم شرمنده*

*اون که شما گفتین که رتبه یکی بشه و بعد معدل تاثیر بزاره..نه اینجوری نیست..خودشونم گفتن که درصد ها همون درصد میاد ولی معدل تو نمره کل تاثیر میزاره..این نمره کل رتبه زیر گروه رو تایین می کنه*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> الان خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت؟؟
> خو من چ خاکی بریزم بر سرمممممممممم
> امتحان نهاییا رو یه مشت بلانسبت تصحیح کردن 
> بعدشم این که تو بعضی جاها تقلب شده بود
> هی هم میگن عدالت (با فتحه روی ع :yahoo (4)


*شرمنده..من اصلا قصد استرس دادن نداشتم..شما نگران نباشین.درستونو بخونین..میارین به احتمال قوی...خیلی بعیده اینجوری که گفتم بشه..منم این حرفام به خاطر استرسمه..*

----------


## sara1375

*pimimessi* 
تو تمام امیدت به رتبته من ولی تمام امیدم به معدلمه...

چون کنکورمو خیلی خراب کردم

----------


## Alfredo

*فکر می کنی عدالته معدل؟ من عزیزترین کسم رو 1 هفته قبل نهایی از دست دادم.باعث مرگشم خودم بودم.فکر می کنین می تونستم برای نهایی بخونم ؟ شاید عدالت باشه تاثیر معدل ولی من دیگه اجازه جبران نداشتم.الان که داره تاثیر میزاره. بیخیال.باید ببینیم چی میشه.*

----------


## roshana

ئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور آخرین وضعیت اجرای قانون "حذف کنکور" را تشریح کرد. 

دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت وگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، گفت: بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال 86 اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال 90 مطلقا حذف شود. سال 92 قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد. پس از آن نیز شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شد که تاثیر 25 درصد قطعی سوابق تحصیلی را مصوب کرد. 

وی با بیان اینکه برای رشته های پرمتقاضی و بعضی از دانشگاه‌ها نمی توان جایگزینی در نظر گرفت افزود: در نتیجه فرایندی پیش بینی شد که طی پنج سال 85 درصد از کل ظرفیت‌های آموزش عالی، اعم از دانشگاه آزاد، پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی با استفاده از سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش شود. 

وی ادامه داد: بر اساس مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش در حال حاضر در مرز 70 درصد قرار داریم و دائما به روند پذیرش بدون آزمون اضافه می‌شود. 

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با تاکید بر اینکه باید در بحث افزایش سوابق تحصیلی ساز و کارها ایجاد شود اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر سوابق فقط برای سال سوم متوسطه وجود دارد و نمی‌شود نمرات امتحانات داخلی دبیرستان را برای ورودی کنکور اعمال کرد. این فرآیند زمانبری است زیرا از یک طرف باید سوابق تحصیلی طبق تعریف قانون ایجاد و از طرف دیگر نیز وزن سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر شود تا بتوانیم کنکور را حذف کنیم. اگر قرار باشد نمره ای را صد در صد برای ورود در نظر گرفت ساز و کارهای کنکور هم در آنجا باید ایجاد شود که داوطلب احساس بی عدالتی نکند.

----------


## sara1375

> *فکر می کنی عدالته معدل؟ من عزیزترین کسم رو 1 هفته قبل نهایی از دست دادم.باعث مرگشم خودم بودم.فکر می کنین می تونستم برای نهایی بخونم ؟ شاید عدالت باشه تاثیر معدل ولی من دیگه اجازه جبران نداشتم.الان که داره تاثیر میزاره. بیخیال.باید ببینیم چی میشه.*


خب تو فکر میکنی کنکور اند عدالته؟
من دوستم داداشش قبل خرداد(مهم ترین دوران)  غرق شد
یا یکی دوستام سر جلسه روبروی کولر بوده منجمد شده...
مملکته ما همینه عزیز.بخوای درباره این چیزا حرف بزنی به انتها نمیرسی.کنکور هم دیگه به افرادی امثال من اجازه جبران نمیده

راستی تسلیت میگم...

----------


## roshana

من واس دوستم خواستگار اومد اونم هول شد گند زد به نهاییا :yahoo (4):

----------


## sara1375

> من واس دوستم خواستگار اومد اونم هول شد گند زد به نهاییا :yahoo (4):


پس این بخواد عروسی بگیره لابد 2-3 تا تلفات میده

----------


## roshana

> پس این بخواد عروسی بگیره لابد 2-3 تا تلفات میده



این امتحانا خیلی پر برکت بود 
واس دو تا از دوستام خواستگار اومد
یکی از دوستام هم دو سه شب پیش بله برونش بود :yahoo (4):

ولی واقعا نهایی خیلی نسبیه

----------


## sara1375

> این امتحانا خیلی پر برکت بود 
> واس دو تا از دوستام خواستگار اومد
> یکی از دوستام هم دو سه شب پیش بله برونش بود :yahoo (4):
> 
> ولی واقعا نهایی خیلی نسبیه


واسه هرکی آب نداشت واسه اینا چلوکباب داشت...

----------


## comet97

کنکور تا سال 97 حذف نمیشه.فقط تاثیر معدل هر سال میره بالاتر

----------


## nafise74

*خیلیییی ببخشیدا چرا انقدر بحث میکنید اخه وقتی هنوز جواب کنکور نیومده؟؟؟
بیخیال باوو این همه بلا سر ما میارن ابنم رووش اعتراض هم کنیم فایده ای نداره!!! :yahoo (2):
ایشالله بعد کنکور میایم بحث میکنیم کی با چه معدلی رتبه ای که فکر میکرد رو اورد یا نه!!:yahoo (2):*

----------


## Mr.Nobody

سلام.معدل کل رو تاثیر میدن یا کتبی رو؟بعد اونایی که دیپلم رشته های دیگه مثل ریاضی رو دارن کنکور تجربی بدن سوابقشون چه جوری محاسبه میشه؟اصلا محاسبه میکنن یا باید بریم بمیریم؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

آقا کنکورو برداشته نمیشه.....حتی وزیر علوم و رئیس سازمان سنجشم اعلام کرد که بازم کنکور هستش و ما نمیتونیم حذفش کنیم!
طبق مصوبه نهایت تاثیر سوابق به صورت تدریجی تا 85% هستش.دقت کنیم به صورت تدریجی نه یهویی بیان بکننش در عرض یکسال 60درصد

----------


## Ensany

دوستان عزیز طبق قانون هر معدلی بخواد تاثیر داشته باشه باید امتحانش به صورت استاندارد برگزار شده باشه!

اگه بخوان بازم معدلو بیشتر کنن احتمالا پیش دانشگاهی رو هم نهایی کنن!

شما خیالتون راحت باشه که معدل اول و دوم هیچ تاثیری نداره!

چون مسئولین خودشون میدونن که معلم ها کیلویی نمره میدن! و اگه نمیدادن و بچه هارو بد عادت نمیکردن میانگین امتحان نهایی 12 نمیشد!

یا تاثیرش همونقده! یا بخوان بیشتر کنن! سال بعد بازم امتحانا نهاییه!

راستی شما موافقین ما دهه هفتادی ها موش ازمایشگاهی هستیم؟:yahoo (1):

----------


## sina3656355

> طبق مصوبه نهایت تاثیر سوابق به صورت تدریجی تا 85% هستش.


*ما اخر نفهمیدیم 85% صندلی دانشگاه ها با تاثیر معدل پر میشه یا تاثیر معدل 85% میشه.*

----------


## Alfredo

> *ما اخر نفهمیدیم 85% صندلی دانشگاه ها با تاثیر معدل پر میشه یا تاثیر معدل 85% میشه.*


*ظرفیت عزیز یا همون صندلی ها*

----------


## ali19941808

*سلام این خبر واسه کنکور 94  بخونید*

عمادی در خصوص تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور نیز اظهار داشت:  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان سوم متوسطه نظری 25 درصد تأثیر قطعی دارد که در  سال گذشته تأثیر مثبت بوده است همچنین هر سال این درصد تأثیر بیشتر خواهد  شد تا جایی که بخش عمده ای از دانشگاه ها از کنکور آزاد گشته و همین نتایج  مبنای پذیر دانشجو گردد. 

رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر قطعی خواهد داشت.

----------


## sina3656355

> *ظرفیت عزیز یا همون صندلی ها*


*پستی که نقل قول کردم رو خوندی؟* :yahoo (4):

----------


## Alfredo

-




> *سلام این خبر واسه کنکور 94  بخونید*
> 
> عمادی در خصوص تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور نیز اظهار داشت:  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان سوم متوسطه نظری 25 درصد تأثیر قطعی دارد که در  سال گذشته تأثیر مثبت بوده است همچنین هر سال این درصد تأثیر بیشتر خواهد  شد تا جایی که بخش عمده ای از دانشگاه ها از کنکور آزاد گشته و همین نتایج  مبنای پذیر دانشجو گردد. 
> 
> رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر قطعی خواهد داشت.


*تاثیر سوابق هر سال بیشتر می شود طوری که بعضی دانشگاه ها آزاد مشن از کنکور و از طریق سوابق دانشجو میگیرن.این همون معنی ظرفیت داره دیگه..یعنی واقعا متوجه شدنش اینقدر سخته؟؟ یه سری هم به نوشته های قبلی همین تاپیک بزنین یا برین گفته های رئییس سنجش یا دکتر فرجی دانا رو بخونین شاید بهتر متوجه بشین*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *پستی که نقل قول کردم رو خوندی؟* :yahoo (4):


*اره خوندم ..چطور؟ من زبونم مو درآورد از بس گفتم ..از این به بعد هم نمیگم..بزار ملت فکر کنن تاثیر میشه 85 درصد*

----------


## ali19941808

*عزیز من منظور من اون آخرش بود*

*
رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده  نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر  قطعی خواهد داشت. 						*

----------


## avernus

> *عزیز من منظور من اون آخرش بود*
> 
> *
> رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده  نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر  قطعی خواهد داشت.                        *


آدرس سایتی که اینو گذاشته بده

----------


## abolfazln

> *عزیز من منظور من اون آخرش بود*
> 
> *
> رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده  نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر  قطعی خواهد داشت.                        *


يعني پيش دانشگاهي هم ميخواد نهايي بشه؟

به قول نقي من دست بندازم تو اين دهنم ، اين دهنم رو جر بدم

----------


## Alfredo

> *عزیز من منظور من اون آخرش بود*
> 
> *
> رئیس مرکز سنجشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در  پایان خاطر نشان کرد: سال آینده  نتایج امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی نیز در  سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان تأثیر  قطعی خواهد داشت.                        *


*چجوری می خوان تاثیر بدن وقتی 4 درس نهایی بوده؟ اومد و یکی تو اون دروس نهایی ضعیف بود ولی تو بقیه قوی بوده..اینجا بی عدالتی میشه..هرچند کسی به حرف بقیه گوش نمیده..مسئولین صبح بیدار میشن یه تصمیم جدید میگیرن*

----------


## ali19941808

بیا اینم آدرس سایت

تأثیر امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی در سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان/ 80 درصد نتایج امتحان نهایی اعلام شد

----------


## Alfredo

*پس برای اونایی که 4 تا نهایی بوده پیش تاثیر نمیزاره .نه؟ برای سال بعد از کل دروس نهایی میگیرن و تاثیر میزارن؟*

----------


## abolfazln

> *چجوری می خوان تاثیر بدن وقتی 4 درس نهایی بوده؟ اومد و یکی تو اون دروس نهایی ضعیف بود ولی تو بقیه قوی بوده..اینجا بی عدالتی میشه..هرچند کسی به حرف بقیه گوش نمیده..مسئولین صبح بیدار میشن یه تصمیم جدید میگیرن*


كدوم 4 درس پيش نهايي هستند؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## roshana

> دوستان عزیز طبق قانون هر معدلی بخواد تاثیر داشته باشه باید امتحانش به صورت استاندارد برگزار شده باشه!
> 
> اگه بخوان بازم معدلو بیشتر کنن احتمالا پیش دانشگاهی رو هم نهایی کنن!
> 
> شما خیالتون راحت باشه که معدل اول و دوم هیچ تاثیری نداره!
> 
> چون مسئولین خودشون میدونن که معلم ها کیلویی نمره میدن! و اگه نمیدادن و بچه هارو بد عادت نمیکردن میانگین امتحان نهایی 12 نمیشد!
> 
> یا تاثیرش همونقده! یا بخوان بیشتر کنن! سال بعد بازم امتحانا نهاییه!
> ...


اره موافقم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Alfredo

> كدوم 4 درس پيش نهايي هستند؟


*خیلی وقته هر سال دارن 4 درس پیش رو نهایی میگیرن که*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اره موافقم


*شما پیش دانشگاهیتم تاثیر معدلی شده..میگم دیگه نت نیا شما*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*البته این تاثیر معدل پیش رو باید صبر کنیم تا از زبان خود سخنگوی سنجش بشنویم*

----------


## abolfazln

> *خیلی وقته هر سال دارن 4 درس پیش رو نهایی میگیرن که*


كدوم درسا رو نهايي ميگيرن؟

من تا الان نميدونستم

----------


## sara1375

> كدوم درسا رو نهايي ميگيرن؟
> 
> من تا الان نميدونستم


تغییر میکنه
امسال فیزیک زیست دینی ادبیات

----------


## avernus

بدبخت شدیم:yahoo (2)::yahoo (19):هیچوقت شانس درست و حسابی نداشتم... :Yahoo (14):

----------


## sara1375

ببینم من کامنتای قبلیو نخوندم.
چهارمم 4 تا درسش تاثیر داره برای کنکور93؟
فقط بگین آره یانه؟

----------


## roshana

> بدبخت شدیم:yahoo (2)::yahoo (19):هیچوقت شانس درست و حسابی نداشتم...




نه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Alfredo

> كدوم 4 درس پيش نهايي هستند؟


*برای ریاضی
دروس فیزیک-دیف-ادبیات.دینی*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببینم من کامنتای قبلیو نخوندم.
> چهارمم 4 تا درسش تاثیر داره برای کنکور93؟
> فقط بگین آره یانه؟


*نگفتن 4 تا درس..گفتن پیش تاثیر داره از سال 94*

----------


## sara1375

خدارو شکر...93 هیچی شد.
همه دارن میگن بچهای 93 برای 94 نمونین یکی از دلایلش همیناست...معلوم نیست چه بلایی سر بچها میارن

----------


## Sky98

کنکور برای هر رشته ای قیف باشه
برای تجربی یه سد بزرگه
(همه رشته های انسانی و ریاضی تو همه دانشگاه ها هست اما تجربی نه)
اگه بخوان تاثیر معدلو ببرن بالا کنکور رو پایین ظلم بزرگی به همه ماها میشه
نامردی

----------


## the great aziz

تا وقتی چهار درسه که تاثیری نداره.
اگه میخوان از امسال اجرا کنن باید همرو نهایی کنن.

----------


## avernus

فک کنم آرزویی که داشتمو باید با خودم به گور ببرم یه قانون بی منطق دیگه..دیگه انجمنم به درده من نمیخوره بای همه

----------


## roshana

> فک کنم آرزویی که داشتمو باید با خودم به گور ببرم یه قانون بی منطق دیگه..دیگه انجمنم به درده من نمیخوره بای همه


برادر من شما چرا انقدر اتیش میگیری؟؟
به حرف هر کسی گوش نده،برای ارزوت تلاش کن !!
امضات هم عالیه (علیرضا اذر محشره)

----------


## nahid

دوستان حرص نخورید.چون سازمان سنجش پیش بینی کرده که برای رشته های پر طرفدار معدل تاثیر نداره.

----------


## Alfredo

> دوستان حرص نخورید.چون سازمان سنجش پیش بینی کرده که برای رشته های پر طرفدار معدل تاثیر نداره.


*چرا تاثیر نداره؟ تاثیر داره..ولی نه زیاد*

----------


## Sky98

امیدوارم تاثیرش کم باشه

----------


## Orwell

بالفرض اگه معدل پیش هم تاثیر بدن ، واسه کسانی که پیش رو قبل از 94 گرفته بودن تاثیری نداره دیگه ؟

بعدشم ما نفهمیدیم با این معدل 15-16 مون واسه پزشکی بخونیم یا نخونیم :yahoo (21):

ناموسا اسگلمون کردن

----------


## nahid

> بالفرض اگه معدل پیش هم تاثیر بدن ، واسه کسانی که پیش رو قبل از 94 گرفته بودن تاثیری نداره دیگه ؟
> 
> بعدشم ما نفهمیدیم با این معدل 15-16 مون واسه پزشکی بخونیم یا نخونیم :yahoo (21):
> 
> ناموسا اسگلمون کردن


شما واسه پزشکی بخون که پیرا پزشکی قبول بشی

----------


## Orwell

> شما واسه پزشکی بخون که پیرا پزشکی قبول بشی


رشته های پیراپزشکی رو دوس ندارم

اگه قراره یک سال درس بخونم اخرشم بگن چون معدلت پایین بود نمیشی خودم رو خلاص کنم برم همین رشته های بدون کنکور ازاد

تو این اوضاع خراب مملکت رشته های لیسانسی هیچ تفاوتی باهم ندارن !

پارتی داشتی میری سرکار

نداشتی یا میری شاگردی میکنی یا میری دم آژانس

واسلام...

----------


## ali19941808

بچه ها یکی بگه که کسایی که پیش دانشگاهی رو قبل از سال 93 گرفتن
 باز هم تاثیر داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## depp

> شما واسه پزشکی بخون که پیرا پزشکی قبول بشی


و این دقیقا یعنی نخون :yahoo (4):

----------


## nahid

> و این دقیقا یعنی نخون :yahoo (4):


ولی من منظورم این بود که بخونه اگه معدل خواست کاری بکنه حداقلش اینه که پیراپزشکی قبول میشه.
حالا مگه پیرا پزشکی بده؟؟؟؟تو امریکا الان فیزیوتراپی بعد بینایی سنجی بعد پزشکی و دندون حرف اولو میزنن.ولی تو ایران برعکسه.حالا خدا رو چه دیدی شاید ایران مثل امریکا شد

----------


## Orwell

مشکل اینجاست هیچکسی از نحوه تاثیر دادن ( یا حتی ندادن ! ) ، مقدار تاثیر دادن ، شیوه تاثیر و کلا هیچی اطلاعی نداره !

همه فقط روی حرفایی که شنیدن یه نظری میدن. البته جسارت به دوستان نباشه من کلی دارم حرف میزنم مخاطب خاصی ندارم

پ.ن : اول توکلی بوده یا سازمان سنجش ؟!

----------


## mehrdadlord

من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  :Yahoo (1):  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی  :Yahoo (2): 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Orwell

> من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


داداش دیگه اینجورم فک نکنم باشه !

شما پزشکی میاری

شک نکن

مشاورت باید بره به عمش مشاوره بده ! البته شرمنده جسارت نباشه

شما شک نکن با این درصدای عالی پزشکی قبولی

----------


## فاططمه

درمورد تاثیر معدل باید بگم
یه فرمول خاصی داره
میان تناسب میبندن
بین نمره ای که از هردرس گرفتی و تاثیر اون درس در کنکور

----------


## mehrdadlord

> درمورد تاثیر معدل باید بگم
> یه فرمول خاصی داره
> میان تناسب میبندن
> بین نمره ای که از هردرس گرفتی و تاثیر اون درس در کنکور


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## amirh7

در مورد تاثیر معدل سازمان سنجش کاره ای نیست سنجش فقط مجری برگزاری ازمونه 
تاثیر معدل را مجلس تصویب کرد و متاسفانه دولت هم بدون مخالفت سریع اجرا کرد 
ما نمیدونیم معدل چقدر میتونه رتبه جا  به جا کنه اما چیزی که مشخصه این که چه کم چه زیاد رتبه جا به جا بشه این کار نامردیه چون اگه کسی مشکلی براش پیش بیاد و معدلش خراب بشه تا اخر عمر هیچ راه برگشتی نداره به نظرم تقصیر خودماست که نشستیم و سکوت می کنیم باید یه متن اعتراضی محترمانه نوشته باشه و همه به وزیر علوم ایمیل کنیم البته 7-8 نفر فایده نداره لا اقل باید 500-600 نفر ایمیل بزنن شاید یه تجدید نظری بشه

----------


## Mr.Nobody

من اگه بخونم رتبه پزشکی بیارم بعدش بخاطر معدل قبول نشم 100% خودمو میکشم:yahoo (21):

----------


## شـــورش

> من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


*

مثـــل آب خوردن پــزشکــی رو میاری!

ببین کی اینو بهت گفتم.*

----------


## nahid

انقدر تو این مملکت ما مشکل برای بحث کردن داریم که این مجلس چسبیده به کنکور.خدا لعنت کنه اونی که این طرحو ریخت. ننش به عزاش بشینه

----------


## roshana

> من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk



شما با این درصدا حتما پزشکی میاری !!
تازه دانشگاهای خوب

----------


## شـــورش

> *کنکور به شیوه فعلی فقط سال آینده تحصیلی برگزار می شود. یعنی تابستان 93. اما از تابستان 1394 قرار است کنکور به شیوه جدید و نوین برگزار شود و طی آن آزمونی برگزار خواهد شد اما این آزمون تاثیر چندانی در اغلب رشته ها ندارد و معدل دوره دبیرستان تاثیر فراوانی در پذیرش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه ها خواهد شد. به عبارت بهتر مجلسی ها تصویب کردند که آخرین کنکور به شیوه فعلی سال 93 برگزار می‌شود و از سال 94 به تدریج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی افزایش یابد.
> 
> منبع : تبیان 
> 
> الان ینی چی؟ ما چیکار کنیم؟
> این که نوشته کنکور تاثیر چندانی نخواهد داد یعنی ما که معدلمون 
> پایینه باید با همه چی خدافظی کنیم؟؟*


*
یعنی رشته های ک رقابتی  نیستن همون شرط معدل واسی تفکیکشون کفایت می کنه.

اما رشته های خوب مطمئنا کنکور برگزار میشه و وتعیین کنندست!

دوستان بشنید و بخونین مگه میشه معدل تاثیرش از کنکور بسیشتر بشه!

پس با این حساب چرا کنکور برگزار می کنند؟؟*

----------


## nahid

اگه میشد یه طومار امضا کرد واسه این معدل خوب میشد.

----------


## wr450f

دوستان من دامسال کنکور 93 دادم یعنی نمیتونم 94 هم شرکت کنم؟بدبخت شدم رفت؟البته معدلم خوبه 19.54ولی کنکور رو بد دادم میخوام یه سال دیگه بشینم.یعنی سال دیگه کنکور مثل امسال نیست؟تو رو خدا این یعنی چی؟

----------


## depp

> من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk



منم دقیقا همینم. معدلم شونزده ولی کنکورمو خوب دادم و تهران قبول میشم صنایع ولی از شانس *** * امسال معدل تاثیر مستقیمه. البته خود کرده را تدبیر نیست... :Yahoo (117):  اگه سال سومم رو مثل کنکورم میخوندم الآن این همه حرص معدل نمیخوردم.  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Alfredo

> دوستان من دامسال کنکور 93 دادم یعنی نمیتونم 94 هم شرکت کنم؟بدبخت شدم رفت؟البته معدلم خوبه 19.54ولی کنکور رو بد دادم میخوام یه سال دیگه بشینم.یعنی سال دیگه کنکور مثل امسال نیست؟تو رو خدا این یعنی چی؟


*یعنی چی مثل امسال نیست.؟ اصلا تاپیک رو خوندی دوست عزیز؟شما 94 هم میتونی کنکور بدی..فرقی نیست..تنها فرق اینه که احتمال داره نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی هم تاثیر داشته باشه.*

----------


## depp

> دوستان من دامسال کنکور 93 دادم یعنی نمیتونم 94 هم شرکت کنم؟بدبخت شدم رفت؟البته معدلم خوبه 19.54ولی کنکور رو بد دادم میخوام یه سال دیگه بشینم.یعنی سال دیگه کنکور مثل امسال نیست؟تو رو خدا این یعنی چی؟


دوست خوب من :yahoo (4):

مگه سوالای کنکورو ندیدی؟ با این وضع میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟ 

البته اگه درس نخونه بودی رفته بودی سر جلسه، اگه میتونی بمون و کنکور بده، ولی اگه درس خونده بودی، پیشنهاد من اینه بیخیال شو، چون فک نمیکنم سوالای سال بعد، از امسال راحت باشه. یعنی همچین چیزی ممکن نیست که سوالا از سال قبل راحت تر باشه.

امتحانا رو اگه open book هم بگیرن نمیشه جواب داد واقعا  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان بشينيد درستونو بخونيد از کنکور سال بعدم نترسيد. کاري نکنيد که بعدا حسرت بخوريد
اين حرفام راجع به معدل حرفاي جديدي نيس. حذف کنکور هزار جور مشکل داره که ما ازشون خبر نداريم پس وارد حاشيه نشيد...
از همين الان پشت کنکوريا و کنکوريا درسشونو با قدرت شرو کنن با بقيه ش کاري نداشته باشن

----------


## Moonlight

> من با ادبیات 67 عربی 84 دینی 73 زبان  78 ٫ زیست 88 شیمی 67 فیزیک 63 ریاضی 35    . باید رتبم زیر هزار منطقه دو بشه ٫ مگه نه ؟ ولی با معدل 16.77 قراره برم پرستاری  چون مشاورم گفت امکان داره دو هزار تا رتبت جابه جا شه . خودمم نشستم حساب کتاب کردم دیدم اگه قرار باشه نمرات به تراز تبدیل شه .حتی  بیشتر از اینا جابه جا میکنه . لعنت به این عدالت مملکت اسلامی . لعنت به این مسئولا . لعنت به کنکور ... لعنت به همه چی 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


بابا نا امید نباشین.. مطمئنا پزشکی میارین .. اشتباه از کنکور و معدل نیست اشتباه از مشاورتونه که همچین حرفیو زدن.. واقعا ایشون مشاورن ... عایا؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> بابا نا امید نباشین.. مطمئنا پزشکی میارین .. اشتباه از کنکور و معدل نیست اشتباه از مشاورتونه که همچین حرفیو زدن.. واقعا ایشون مشاورن ... عایا؟؟؟


*نمی دونم مشاورشون چجوری گفتهاحتمال خیلی کمه که اینقدر بکشه عقب...ولی خب استرسیه که همه دارن..اگه معدلشون بالا بود..مثلا 19.70 میشد روحیه داشت.*

----------


## Moonlight

> *نمی دونم مشاورشون چجوری گفتهاحتمال خیلی کمه که اینقدر بکشه عقب...ولی خب استرسیه که همه دارن..اگه معدلشون بالا بود..مثلا 19.70 میشد روحیه داشت.*


نه بابا معدل چندانم نمیکشه عقب اونایی که 600 بشه رتبه کنکورشون اصن غمی ندارن.. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alfredo

> نه بابا معدل چندانم نمیکشه عقب اونایی که 600 بشه رتبه کنکورشون اصن غمی ندارن..


*نه نه ..دقت کنین که همین معدل می تونه رتبه ناچیز 600 رو دود کنه بفرسته هوا d:*

----------


## Moonlight

> *نه نه ..دقت کنین که همین معدل می تونه رتبه ناچیز 600 رو دود کنه بفرسته هوا d:*


نه معدل اونقد واسه کسایی که 600 میارن اثر نمیذاره فقط ممکنه شهر مورد نظرشونو عوض کنه.. پس اونایی که شهرش براشون مهم نیس اصلا لازم نیس نگران باشن..

----------


## زری

> ای بابا این معدل پدر مارو درآورد. منم امسال کنکور 93 دادم حدود رتبم با درصدایی که زدم 1500 تا 2000 هست اما معدلم کمه. هیچی هم معلوم نیست. الان به خاطر این 25 درصد میخوان بدبختم کنن. 
> 
> یکی میگه 1000 تا رتب رو میاره پایین یکی میگه 2000 تا. 
> 
> کنکورم امکان نداره حذف بشه. چون چند هزار نفر هستن که معدلشون 20 یا 19/99 اونوقت همه باید برن شریف؟


لطفا وقتی نتیجت اومد بیا بگو اگه معدل کم  رتبتو اورد پایینتر انشالله که نیاره. میشه درصداتو حدودا بگی چند زدی که رتبت این حدودا میشه ومنطقه چندی؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها برید توی این سایته تو قسمت نظراتش اعتراض کنید از وضع ناعادلانه این قانون.بلاخره من و شما گناه نکردیم که هر بار با ی قانون مدام پتک میزنن تو سرمون
طبق مصوبه، داوطلبانی که سال 1394 کنکور خواهند داد، سوابق تحصیلی سالهای  دوم و سوم دبیرستان آنان در پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی  موثر خواهد بود و سوابق تحصیلی سال اول دبیرستان این داوطلبان تاثیری در  پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها نخواهد داشت چرا که این داوطلبان در سال تحصیلی  92-93 قرار است دوم دبیرستان و در سال تحصیلی 93-94 قرار است پایه سوم  دبیرستان را بگذرانند و سال اول دبیرستان را بر اساس نظام فعلی سپری کردند،  یعنی امتحانات پایان سال آنها به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق  مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار نشده است.

----------


## Alfredo

*خیلی نامردیه..یعنی چی هم دوم هم سوم هم پیش؟ آخه این چه وظعشه؟ بعدش میگن برای رفع استرس؟ این که آخر استرسه..یه مشت ****** نشستن دارن قانو طرح میکنن..اه*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*این خبرش برای بهمن 92 هستش..این نماینده مجلس فکر نکنم اطلاع کافی داشته باشه..مگه برای 94 ی ها سال دوم همه درس ها نهایی بوده؟ برای پیش که 4 تا درس نهایی بوده..این نماینده به نظر من بی اطلاع بوده و چرت گفته*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*یک کلام...عند نامردیه اگه این خبر درست باشه..به اسم رفع استرس دارن گند میزنن به مملکت و جوونا.خدا عاقبت این مملکتو به خیر کنه*

----------


## فاططمه

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


تااونجایی که میدونم میان تناسب میبندن
بین نمره ای که از هر درس از 20نمره گرفتی 
با میزان تاثیر اون درس درکنکور
مقدارش هرچی شد در رتبه قرارمیدن

----------


## nahid

> بچه ها برید توی این سایته تو قسمت نظراتش اعتراض کنید از وضع ناعادلانه این قانون.بلاخره من و شما گناه نکردیم که هر بار با ی قانون مدام پتک میزنن تو سرمون
> طبق مصوبه، داوطلبانی که سال 1394 کنکور خواهند داد، سوابق تحصیلی سالهای دوم و سوم دبیرستان آنان در پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی موثر خواهد بود و سوابق تحصیلی سال اول دبیرستان این داوطلبان تاثیری در پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها نخواهد داشت چرا که این داوطلبان در سال تحصیلی 92-93 قرار است دوم دبیرستان و در سال تحصیلی 93-94 قرار است پایه سوم دبیرستان را بگذرانند و سال اول دبیرستان را بر اساس نظام فعلی سپری کردند، یعنی امتحانات پایان سال آنها به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار نشده است.


تو خودت رفتی تو این سایت؟؟؟؟؟؟خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## amirh7

وزیر علوم یه ایمیل اعلام کرده اعتراضتون رو به اون ایمیل بفرستید

----------


## nahid

> وزیر علوم یه ایمیل اعلام کرده اعتراضتون رو به اون ایمیل بفرستید


واقعا جواب میده این کارمون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ایمیلش کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> وزیر علوم یه ایمیل اعلام کرده اعتراضتون رو به اون ایمیل بفرستید


*کدوم ایمیل اونوقت؟ شما از کدوم خبرگذاری خوندی؟*

----------


## nahid

اگه میشه زودتر ایمیلشو برامون بزار

----------


## Moonlight

> وزیر علوم یه ایمیل اعلام کرده اعتراضتون رو به اون ایمیل بفرستید


ای بابا دلتون خوشه شما اگه حضوریم وزیر علومو ببینین بازم کاری نمیکنن

----------


## ali19941808

بخونید......

تأثیر امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی در سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان/ 80 درصد نتایج امتحان نهایی اعلام شد

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

من یکی که اصلا با تاثیر معدل راضی نیستم
بعضی جاها هست که دبیر میگه جواب سوالارو با اینکه نهاییه.کل عوامل شهر دست به یکی میکنن که قبولیشون بره بالا
خداییش نامردیه این معدل :Y (730):

----------


## amirh7

ایمیل وزیر علوم اینه minister@msrt.ir
اینم لینک خبر SNN.ir - .: Student News Agency :. - خبرگزاري دانشجو

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> ئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور آخرین وضعیت اجرای قانون "حذف کنکور" را تشریح کرد. 
> 
> دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت وگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، گفت: بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال 86 اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال 90 مطلقا حذف شود. سال 92 قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد. پس از آن نیز شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شد که تاثیر 25 درصد قطعی سوابق تحصیلی را مصوب کرد. 
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه برای رشته های پرمتقاضی و بعضی از دانشگاه‌ها نمی توان جایگزینی در نظر گرفت افزود: در نتیجه فرایندی پیش بینی شد که طی پنج سال 85 درصد از کل ظرفیت‌های آموزش عالی، اعم از دانشگاه آزاد، پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی با استفاده از سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش شود. 
> 
> وی ادامه داد: بر اساس مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش در حال حاضر در مرز 70 درصد قرار داریم و دائما به روند پذیرش بدون آزمون اضافه می‌شود. 
> 
> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با تاکید بر اینکه باید در بحث افزایش سوابق تحصیلی ساز و کارها ایجاد شود اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر سوابق فقط برای سال سوم متوسطه وجود دارد و نمی‌شود نمرات امتحانات داخلی دبیرستان را برای ورودی کنکور اعمال کرد. این فرآیند زمانبری است زیرا از یک طرف باید سوابق تحصیلی طبق تعریف قانون ایجاد و از طرف دیگر نیز وزن سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر شود تا بتوانیم کنکور را حذف کنیم. اگر قرار باشد نمره ای را صد در صد برای ورود در نظر گرفت ساز و کارهای کنکور هم در آنجا باید ایجاد شود که داوطلب احساس بی عدالتی نکند.





> بچه ها برید توی این سایته تو قسمت نظراتش اعتراض کنید از وضع ناعادلانه این قانون.بلاخره من و شما گناه نکردیم که هر بار با ی قانون مدام پتک میزنن تو سرمون
> طبق مصوبه، داوطلبانی که سال 1394 کنکور خواهند داد، سوابق تحصیلی سالهای  دوم و سوم دبیرستان آنان در پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی  موثر خواهد بود و سوابق تحصیلی سال اول دبیرستان این داوطلبان تاثیری در  پذیرششان در دانشگاه‌ها نخواهد داشت چرا که این داوطلبان در سال تحصیلی  92-93 قرار است دوم دبیرستان و در سال تحصیلی 93-94 قرار است پایه سوم  دبیرستان را بگذرانند و سال اول دبیرستان را بر اساس نظام فعلی سپری کردند،  یعنی امتحانات پایان سال آنها به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق  مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار نشده است.


کسی که92-93دوم میخوند که 95کنکور داره
یعنی چی معدل دوم تاثیر داره؟مگه نهایی بوده که تاثیر داشته باشه؟تازه نهایی هم باشه اصلا نمره ها درست نیست من یکی بهشون اعتقاد ندارم.
همش تقلبه.این معدل چیه افتاده به جون مـــــــــــــــــــــا:yah  oo (19):

----------


## Armin7

من از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته دادم و کنکور تجربی دادم و حالا موندم این تاثیر معدل واسه من که نمره زیست ندارم چجوری اعمال میشه. لطفا اگه میدونید من رو هم مطلع کنید

----------


## Alfredo

*جالبه همش به بهونه ی رفع استرسه در حالی که این ها الان استرس رو حتی وارد دبیرستان ها هم کردن بدون این که برای بقیه از بینش ببرن !!!*

----------


## Alfredo

> من از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته دادم و کنکور تجربی دادم و حالا موندم این تاثیر معدل واسه من که نمره زیست ندارم چجوری اعمال میشه. لطفا اگه میدونید من رو هم مطلع کنید


*شما نمره زیست و زمین ندارین و هرچی توی کنکور بزنین بدون تاثیر معدل براتون حساب میشه ولی برای بقیه دروس مشترک 25 درصد هر درس روی همون درس تاثیر داره*

----------


## abolfazln

*توجه -----------------  توجه*

بر هر دانش اموزش واجب است تا به لينك زير برود و در فرم تماسي كه تهيه كرده ايم اطلاعات خود را و متن اعتراض به تاثير معدل در كنكور را مثل تصوير زير تهيه كرده و ارسال نمايد

*ارسال اعتراض به وزير علوم*




هر جا ميتونيد اطلاع رساني كنيد

اگه حداقل 100 تا ايميل فرستاده بشه *شايد* اين مسئله مهم بررسي شود

----------


## Unknown Soldier

مجلس قانونو تصویب کرده دولتم تابع قانونه مجلسه.یادمه ی وبلاگی بود نحوه طرح شکایت از تاثیر سوابق داخلش بود که باید به دیوان عالی اداری کشور شکایت میکردی.اما الان برچیدنش

----------


## abolfazln

> مجلس قانونو تصویب کرده دولتم تابع قانونه مجلسه.یادمه ی وبلاگی بود نحوه طرح شکایت از تاثیر سوابق داخلش بود که باید به دیوان عالی اداری کشور شکایت میکردی.اما الان برچیدنش


نميشه اين شكايت رو به يكي از نمايندگان مجلس كرد؟

راهي بهتر از اين نيست كه به نظرت بياد؟؟

----------


## nahid

خب یکی یه کاری کنه.ای بابا.

----------


## idealist

> مجلس قانونو تصویب کرده دولتم تابع قانونه مجلسه.یادمه ی وبلاگی بود نحوه طرح شکایت از تاثیر سوابق داخلش بود که باید به دیوان عالی اداری کشور شکایت میکردی.اما الان برچیدنش


*اون وبلاگی که میگین متعلق به بنده بود*

----------


## amirh7

..

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *اون وبلاگی که میگین متعلق به بنده بود*


خب بزرگوار چرا وبلاگو منحل کردی ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *توجه -----------------  توجه*
> 
> بر هر دانش اموزش واجب است تا به لينك زير برود و در فرم تماسي كه تهيه كرده ايم اطلاعات خود را و متن اعتراض به تاثير معدل در كنكور را مثل تصوير زير تهيه كرده و ارسال نمايد
> 
> *ارسال اعتراض به وزير علوم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


کار خوبی انجام دادین فقط اگه یه متن خوب تنظیم بشه که با دلیل بتونیم ثابت کنیم این طرح اشکالات زیادی داره و همه اون متن  مشترک را بفرستیم به نظرم بهتره

----------


## idealist

> ..
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> خب بزرگوار چرا وبلاگو منحل کردی ؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


*چون اینجا ایرانه عزیزم. این کارا نتیجه نمیده. اگه زمان بر میگشت به تابستون پارسال همین موقع میتونستم کل این طرح رو با همکاری دوستان منحل کنم اما الان دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد دلتون رو به شکایت و این حرفا خوش نکنین. چون ما این راهو یه بار رفتیم از 10 طریق مختلف پیگیری کردیم...*

----------


## Ensany

> *توجه -----------------  توجه*
> 
> بر هر دانش اموزش واجب است تا به لينك زير برود و در فرم تماسي كه تهيه كرده ايم اطلاعات خود را و متن اعتراض به تاثير معدل در كنكور را مثل تصوير زير تهيه كرده و ارسال نمايد
> 
> *ارسال اعتراض به وزير علوم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز این یه سایت شخصیه! به وزیر علوم ربطی نداره!

----------


## roshana

دوستان 
الان تنها سوال اینه که افرادی که مثلا معدل هایی مثل
10،12،14 یا 15 دارن میتونن پزشکی قبول بشن یا کلا 
غیر ممکنه ؟؟؟

----------


## amirh7

> *چون اینجا ایرانه عزیزم. این کارا نتیجه نمیده. اگه زمان بر میگشت به تابستون پارسال همین موقع میتونستم کل این طرح رو با همکاری دوستان منحل کنم اما الان دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد دلتون رو به شکایت و این حرفا خوش نکنین. چون ما این راهو یه بار رفتیم از 10 طریق مختلف پیگیری کردیم...*


شما از چه راه های پیگیری کردین؟ چه جوابی بهتون دادن؟

----------


## nahid

بهترین کار اینه که قید کنکورو بزنیم

----------


## nafise74

با کارای اینا بهترین کار اینه که بیخیاله رشته ای ک میخایم بشیم و هرچی شد امسال بریم :-\ 

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## mahsa92

> بهترین کار اینه که قید کنکورو بزنیم





> با کارای اینا بهترین کار اینه که بیخیاله رشته ای ک میخایم بشیم و هرچی شد امسال بریم :-\ 
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


منكه فعلا قيدشو زدم تا اعلام نتيجه


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nafise74

> منكه فعلا قيدشو زدم تا اعلام نتيجه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


من که کلا قیدشو زدم تا اوایل شهریور ک جواب نهایی میاد اونوقت باید تصمیم گرفت :Yahoo (105): :yahoo (21):

----------


## Alfredo

*بدیش اینه که اگه به خاطر معدل نتیجه خیلی بد شده باشه عملا قابل جبران نیست ..سال بعد هم باز معدل میزنه کار رو خراب می کنه*

----------


## Moonlight

خخخ.. فعلا بچه ها همه بیخیال کنکور بریم بچسبیم ب عبادت

----------


## Alfredo

> خخخ.. فعلا بچه ها همه بیخیال کنکور بریم بچسبیم ب عبادت


*شما حتما معدلت خیلی بالا شده که عین خیالت نیست..d:*

----------


## Moonlight

> *شما حتما معدلت خیلی بالا شده که عین خیالت نیست..d:*


نه معدلم چندان خوب نیس اما مگه بجز توکل بر خدا میشه کار دیگه ای هم کرد؟؟؟

----------


## amir1376

بابا این چه وضعشه من کنکور 94 دارم:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):...سطح درسیم خوبه مدرسه تیزهوشان میخونم ولی تو امتحان نهایی ها یه مشکلاتی واسم پیش اومد معدلم شد 17.25.....به نظرتون دیگه میتونم امیدی به تهران داشته باشم؟ :Yahoo (17): رشتم ریاضیه.....هدفم هم مهندسی مکانیک یا برقه

----------


## Edward

> دوستان 
> الان تنها سوال اینه که افرادی که مثلا معدل هایی مثل
> 10،12،14 یا 15 دارن میتونن پزشکی قبول بشن یا کلا 
> غیر ممکنه ؟؟؟


کی گفته غیر ممکنه
بذارید یه چیزی بگم من امسال کنکور دادم توی گروهمم(ریاضی) کلا 233 هزار نفر شرکت کردن
ولی یکی از پشتیبانا(پشتیبان ویژه) یه حرف جالبی میزد! می گفت یادت باشه رقابت بین هزار تای اوله!
راست میگفت بنده خدا رقابت بین کسایی هس که "هدف دارن و براش "در خور هدف" تلاش میکنن
کسی که پزشکی میخواد نباید درس خوندنو رها کنه و بیاد نت(بدون برنامه ریزی) البته من شما رو نمیگم.منظورم اینه که اگر مردونه برا هدفتون که پزشکی هس تلاش کنید
میتونید توی آزمونای ورودی دانشگاه مورد علاقتون شرکت کنید(به فرض اگر هم کنکورو برداشتنـــ...)و حتما هم قبول میشید
موفق باشید و برای هدفتون تلاش کنید و هیچوقت ناامید نشید
 :Yahoo (83):

----------

